# looking for and finding bottles deep in the woods



## RCO (Oct 2, 2012)

did some exploring this past weekend in the back country , well its about 20 minutes outside of town and almost no one lives back there anymore so i'm pretty much free to check where ever . i've done some research and about 100 years ago or later the area was all divided into 100 acre lots and alot people tried to settle and start farms but almost all failed and were replanted with red pine trees in the 30's . 

 the lot where iwas digging the bottles was the site of an old cabin and a 100 acre lot that was originally settled over 100 years ago . the building has long been torn down , it existed until the early 90's cause i remember seeing it as a kid .


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2012)

the bottles i found on the first dig of the dump , 

 broken 30 oz wilson's ginger ale bottle , broken temagami dry ginger ale bottle , Wisers Deluxe - whiskey , Belleville , Ontario .


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2012)

the Wisers Deluxe bottle cleaned up


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2012)

the bottles from my most recent dig . 

 - large broken heinz bottle , lots of clear jars , broken coca cola from 1957 , broken pure springs bottle , 2 broken brown's beverages 10 oz bottles . the blade of a knife . 

 not broken coca cola from 1949 , pertussin cough syrup bottle , clear measuring bottle


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2012)

the pertussin bottle cleaned up


----------



## LC (Oct 2, 2012)

Always nice to get out in the country Ryan . I live rural here in the states , so I am kind of in the country so to speak . Twenty years or so ago there used to be quite a few log cabins about in my area , there is still a few around yet . The big thing got to be that people would buy them , number the pieces and take them down and put them back up on another piece of ground . I knew one guy that bought them and put them back up on his property . He was actually attempting to make a town with them , post office , store and so on . I never did go and see what he had accomplished . He has passed away quite a few years ago now , not sure if the cabins have been preserved or not .


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2012)

the side of the bottle where its embossed .


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2012)

the clear measuring bottle cleaned up , i though it was old but after looking at it not sure .


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2012)

the coca cola cleaned up , has a few more sctratchs than i realised but still in good shape and at least its not broken


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2012)

also found these 3 bottles at a concession road corner where some garbage had been dumped over the years . not sure of the exact ages of the 2 large bottles .

 - NRND pepsi , large 30 oz clear bottle - for Private Brands Beverages ? never heard of them before , and a green 30 oz bottle no name on it .


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2012)

checked my pop bottle book and it says Private Brands Beverages was a company from Toronto , Ontario that operated from 1947 - 1965 or later . so the bottle isn't that old but unusal as i haven't seen anything from the company before


----------



## hunting262 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice finds keep looking around the woods and you might find older.


----------



## Plumbata (Oct 2, 2012)

I think the Pertussin bottle held a treatment for Whooping Cough, or maybe coughing in general.

 Does the coke have a town name on it?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> I think the Pertussin bottle held a treatment for Whooping Cough, or maybe coughing in general.
> 
> Does the coke have a town name on it?


Yes to both. I remember it as a kid but found this about the Vasaline and cold cream people.
 http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/chesebrough-pond-s-usa-inc-history/ 
 A question also about the coke. Is it true Coke did clear during WWII due to a shortage of what made the green? I heard that somewhere.


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2012)

as for the dumps age , i think there is alot more stuff yet to be dug up , i've only poked around it twice now and each time i seem to find more stuff . its sort of this big hole /build up of stuff near the edge of the lot where building was . i expect to find much older bottles if i dig it further as property has age . 


 coca cola bottles sold in canada during this period do not have city names on the bottle , only the year . however its very likely this coca cola bottle would of been made in toronto and been bottled in gravenhurst , ontario by Brown's beverage as they did coca cola for this area .


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks like you're hitting some ACLs! Too bad the Temagami was broken. Some of those painted label sodas are quite desirable. Digging deeper will surely get you some older stuff and some labels well preserved.


----------



## Erik T (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice finds keep digging!

 and what soda bottle book do you have?


----------



## RCO (Oct 3, 2012)

i have the ontario pop bottles list 1931 - 1965 by glen phillips , it has alot of good info in it . he also has some books on dairy bottles and another book that focuses on older bottles from ontario 


 actually allready have the temagami dry bottle , it was a 7 oz one i found broken , don't have the 10 oz one yet it been hard to find . here's a pic of what a nice one looks like


----------



## canada (Oct 3, 2012)

Is that the larose forest near Ottawa?


----------



## RCO (Oct 3, 2012)

no i'm not anywhere near Ottawa , the pure springs bottle would of been from ottawa but it was sold province wide . i'm 2 hours north of toronto , area refered to as " muskoka " known as the cottage area of ontario . lots of bottles to find as its busy during the summer when its hot and people drinking all kinds of things .


----------



## RCO (Oct 12, 2012)

went back to the cabin and did some digging in the dump , not alot in terms of quanity but found a couple really great items . 

 1950's era 7 oz  muskoka dry bottle 

 1957 pepsi cola , not in great shape and has chip on bottom 

 brown's beverages 10 oz bottle 

 maple syrup bottle and a mini aspirin bottle


----------



## RCO (Oct 12, 2012)

also found a license plate in surprisingly good condition , i know nothing about ontario plates from this era so no idea if its worth anything or not . its from 1942 and yellow in colour


----------



## RCO (Oct 12, 2012)

the pepsi bottle actually cleaned up pretty well but its still not in ideal shape . acl was in better shape when i first pulled it out but since deteriorated


----------



## RCO (Oct 12, 2012)

this bottle is the find of the dig , its a 7 oz ginger ale bottle which was common for that era but i've never once seen this specific bottle for sale or even found a broken one before . i've found a similar green bottle when swiming but it doesn't not have muskoka dry embossed on bottle . 

 this bottle has " muskoka dry " embossed on the neck and " brown's beverages " embossed on the bottom edge .


----------

